# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Popullsia shqiptare në Mal të Zi

## Blerim London

Te shikojm se sa forumista kemi nga mali i zi 
dmth nga shqipetaret qe jetojn atje 
do kisha deshire te dija se si jetoni ju andej si po shkojn gjerat 
a mendoni se do ishte mire te benim nje bashkim kombetar 
si  shkojn shkollat atje 
ka shkolla shqipe 
a po vetem ne serbisht jan?
si po ju duket qe jeni te ndare nga pjesa tjeter e shqiperis 

tani po prse pergjigjjen tuaj 

Ju pershendes shum 

kalofshi sa me mire 

Me respekt Blerimi

----------


## fabi

hellooooooo
blerim une nuk jma andej po kam kontakt me to shume dhe eshte me te vertet bukur atje
do shkoj kete vere me pushime i can't wait
byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## Blerim London

Po me behet qefi shum qe do shkosh andej per pushime 
edhe shpresoj se do ja kalosh sa me mire 
edhe mua me kan than se eshte vend i bukur 
po as nje her nuk kam qen andej 
une  doja te diaj pak me shum per jeten andej edhe per shkollat 
po me gjithe ate flm shum per mendimin tend 

me respekt Blerimi

----------


## roxana

mali i zi eshte me te verte i bukur dhe ndoshta nuk ka shkolla ne shqip ose kan probleme te tjera por te pakten ata e rruajne ate qe kane dhe me te vertete eshte e bukursidomot plazhi.
jo si ne qe nuk lame vend plazhi pa prishur e vend pa nje qoske.

me respekt roxana.

----------


## Blerim London

Po po ashtu este me te vertet 
sepse ku kemi shkuar ne shqipet e kemi prishur vendin 
po me kan than per plazhin se e mal te zi eshte shum plazh i mire 
Me respekt Blerimi

----------


## roxana

ne shqipetaret po te conim nja 200-300 veta ne kine dhe murin
e madh kinez do ta prishnim per nja 2-3 ore a me pak.

me respekt roxana.

----------


## Blerim London

nuk e ke keq ty 
ne nuk lejm dy gur me nje vend 
po une mendoj se andej nga ata te malit te zi behet jet tjeter 
po me gjithe se nuk kam qen as nje her 
po vetem kam degjuar se eshte nje vend shum shum i bukur edhe kam par nje pjes dekumentare ne tv edhe aty e kam  pare se akoma ata flasin shqip 
medoj se kjo eshte nje gje shum e mire per ata qe mos te harrojn gjuhen e nenes 
Me respekt Blerimi

----------


## roxana

ja vlen qe te rrish per pushime por jo per gjithe mone se nuk ka
pune atje ka rene cdo gje nuk eshte si me pare per shkak te luftes.

mespekt roxana

----------


## Blerim London

po po ashtu kam degjuar .
po ne shqipetaret pa pune nuk rrim ne as nje ven e jo me ne mal te zi .
po me pelqen si vend eshte shum vend i bukur .
kalofshi sa me mire.
Me respekt Blerimi

----------


## Shkoder_Gurl

un skam qen naiher ne mal te zi por me kan then qe eshte bukur andej 
plus kam edhe shoqe e shok nga mali i zi ketu dhe jan shume te mire, ne shqiptaret e tjer pavaresisht qe nuk jemi nga mali i zi na duan shume edhe na mbrojn nese na ngacmon njeri.

----------


## Blerim London

Po ashtu duam ne qe te gjithe shqptaret ku do qe ndodhen te ndimojn njeri tjetrin .
Me respekt Blerimi

----------


## BLACK_EAGLE_

E pashe qe ishit te interesuar shume per trojet shqipetare (te okupuara) ne mal te zi , andaj po ju shkruaj pak si me gjate per t ju sqaruar disa gjera meqe e shoh qe dini shume pak per keto troje dhe doni te dini shume me shume.
Une jam nga Plave-Gucia - nje nder komunate e malit te zi te sotem e okupuar nga mali i zi me 1913.
Komunate tjera  shqipetare( toka te roberuara te shqiperise ) nen mal te zi  jane keto : ULQINI dhe TIVARI (zona bregdetare) , pastaj TUZI , ROZHAJA , PLAVE-GUCIA .

----------


## BLACK_EAGLE_

Ne fakt , 40 % e teritorit te sotem te malit te zi jane toka shqipetare te okupuara nga malazezet dhe te zyrtarizuara ne vitin 1913 .
Qe ateher filloi edhe tragjedia e madhe e ketyre trojeve.
Filloi gjenocidi ndaj shqipetarve dhe doktrina e grekve ndaj Camerise u perdor me mjeshtri dhe vrazhdesi te papare nga malazezet(shkijet)..
Ishte hakmarrje kolektive , e pergjitheshme per shkak se ne tentim te okupimit te Plave-GUCISE NE VITIN 1879 malazezet humben ne nje beteje mbi 14 mije ushtare , konkretisht shpetuan vetem 70 oficer te larte qe moren arratine per tu kthyer me turp ne Cetinje (kryeqytetin e malit te zi te atehershem).
Qe ate kohe malazezet ishin mbushur helm dhe mllef , por deri ne vitin 1913 nuk mund te venin ne kontrolle keto toka shqipetare.
Por me te futur ne keto teritore ata filluan masakrene e madhe , duke mbledhur burrate nga familjet me te njohura dhe familjet e luftetareve dhe duke i pushkatuar e masakruar.
Ateher edhe filloi eksodi i madh i shqipetarve te ketyre trevave ne brendesi te Shqiperise shteterore dhe ne drejtim te Kosoves (pjeses lindore te shqiperise , te okupuar nga serbia)

----------


## BLACK_EAGLE_

Ateher filluan me ndryshimin e emertimeve (toponimeve) te lagjeve e vendbanimeve shqipetare, por cka eshte me e keqja edhe ndryhimi i mbiemrave te shqipetarve duke ju shtuar ne fund te mbiemrit : VIQ apo IQ. , per shembull : MARTINAJ=MARTINOVIQ.
U ndaluan shkollate shqipe , nuk guxohej te flitej shqip , dhe nuk guxohej qe dikush te deklarohet se eshte shqipetar , andaj edhe filloi asimilimi i madh sidomos neper qytete dhe qendra.
Njerzve u duhej te komunikonin ne gjuhen sllave (serbishte) , vetem ne fshatra te thella ende flisnin shqip haptas .
Mirepo me vite shume qytetare e hrruan krejt gjuhen shqipe dhe me vone vjen edhe deri tek nje komplikim edhe me i madh.
Me vone fillon lufta e 2 te boterore , shqipetaret e ketyre trojeve rrokin armet kunder pushtuesve malazez  ( nuk u interesonte okupatori italian apo gjerman , vetem te liroheshin nga malazezet ju interesonte) duke formuar ne cdo fshat shqipetar ceta balliste.
Italianet dhe gjermanet ju pranuan shqipetarve te drejten per ribashkim te trojeve shqipetre ne nje shtet , me kusht qe te mos ju kthenim armet atyre dhe te pranojme protektoratin e tyre (italianve dhe gjermanve). Gjat luftes se dyte boterore serish u ribashkuam me SHqiperine, DHE AS NUK I NGUCNIM NE ITALIANET AS NUK NA NGACMONIN ATA NE , na interesonte vetem okupatoret sllav te ndyre ti debonim dhe ja arritem per aq kohe sa zgjati lufta.
Mirepo me te perfunduar lufta e dyte boterore serish mbetem nen okupimin sllav.
Ateher komunistet malazez filluan serish masakrate kunder shqipetarve te ketyre trojeve, duke mbledhur serish burrate dhe luftetaret dhe duke i pushkatuar. Vetem ne Tivar U PUSHKATUAN mbi 5 mije shqipetar.
Te gjithe organizatorve te formacioneve balliste na i moren edhe pronate dhe ju dhan malazezve (ato prona ende nuk jane kthyer pronarve te vet edhepse tani egziston nje ligj per kthimin e pronave).

----------


## BLACK_EAGLE_

Pas luftes se dyte boterore , me formimin e jugosllavise (se ndyre) socialiste , marshali (udheheqsi suprem apsolut) Tito e pranoi te egzistonte nje komb i ashtuquajtur kombi Musliman , ndersa shqipetarve ua mohoi te drejten te quhen komb , por i quanin kombesi edhe ate jo me emer  ALBANCI (ne gjuhen sllave keshtu quhen shqipetaret, por titoja vetem shqipetret e Shqiperise shteterore i quante albanci) , por me emer SHIPTARI ( nje konotacon fyers ne gjuhen sllave) ne menyre qe te krijonte ndarjen e perjetshme me Shqiperine nene te shqipetarve te tokave te okupuara te Shqiperise. 
Ne kete menyre ai donte edhe psiqikisht dhe shpirterisht ti ndaj njeher e perjete pjesen e okupuar te kombit shqipetar nga pjesa e Shqiperise shteterore dhe ne te ardhmen te na ndaj ne dy lloje kombesh sikur gjermanet me austriaket.
Cka ishte me e keqja , kombi i ashtuquajtur Musliman, ne bosnje-hercegovine ishin sllav te islamizuar nga turqit ne kohet e pushtimit turk te ballaknit.
Por tragjedia ishte qe shqipetaret te fese myslimane qe kishin harruar gjuhen shqipe nga trysnite shumevjecare filluan ta identifikonin vehten si komb Mysliman ( Tito nuk e kishte pranuar kot ate komb te paqene "kombin musliman" , por pikerisht per te thithur aty shqipetaret qe kan harruar gjuhen, meqe e dinte qe shumica e shqipetarve i takojne fese muslimane)

----------


## BLACK_EAGLE_

Ne vitin 1968 Shqipetaret filluan demonstrata te medhaja ne Prishtine per te bere sepaku kosoven republike sepse aty ishte numri me i madh i shqipetarve (afro 2 milion ).
Tito me te par rrezikun e luftes dhe trysnine nga perendimi u detyrua t ju pranoj shipetarve hapjen e nje universiteti shqip ne prishtine dhe te hapi shkolla fillore e te mesme per shqipetaret e okupuar nga jugosllavia e atehereshme.
Ne kete kohe edhe ne trojet e okupuara nga mali i zi (nje nder 6 republikate e ish jugosllavise titiste) filluam te hapnim shkollat shqipe , dhe me vone arritem te hapnim edhe shkolla te mesme.
Sot pra egzistojne deri tek shkollat e mesme , shkollat shqipe ne teritoret e okupuara nga mali i zi
Me renien e komunizmit filluan lufterat ne gjith ish jugosllvine.....

----------


## BLACK_EAGLE_

Ne kete kohe shqipetaret tentonin te fitonin lirine , por demonstratate e vitit 1989 dhe 1990 u shtypen serish me dhune ne sy te mbare botes "demokratike".
Kete kohe ushtria fashiste jugosllave kerkonte qe shqiptaret te shkojne ne ushtrine jugosllave per te luftuar kunder :sllovenise ne fillim , pastaj Kroacise , me vone Bosnje-Hercegovines.
Mirepo shqipetaret nuk donin te luftonin kunder asnje kombi e aqmepak nuk donin ta ndihmonin ushtrine fashiste serbomalazeze.
Ata pak shqipetar qe i kishte zene lufta ne ushtrine jugosllave dergoheshin ne vija te para te fronteve , e nese shpetonin nga flaka e pales tjeter ata vriteshin pas shpine ne oficeret serbomalazez dhe i kthenin ne shtepite e tyre ne kufoma duke ju thene familjeve qe jane vetvrare ( paramendojeni te gjith pothuaj ishin te goditur pas shpine me plumba dhe ate me shume plumba , si mund te bej dikush nje vetvrasje te tille ?).
Ne kete kohe filloi edhe nje shperngulje e madhe e shqiptarve te trojeve nen mal te zi per ne amerike , jo qe me perpara nuk kishte shume te shperngulur ne amerike , por ne kete kohe u shtua shume numri i te shperngulurve.
Tani ne trojet shqipetaren nen mal te zi kan mbetur vetem nje e treta e popullsise , dy te tretate (dmth afro 70% ) te popullsise kan migruare per ne Amerike.
Sot ne krejt malin e zi jetojne vetem afro 50 mije shqipetar ndersa ne amerike mbi 100 mije shqipetar te ketyre trevave.
Kjo eshte tragjedia e madhe qe po e perjetojne keto gjenerata tona.

----------


## BLACK_EAGLE_

Me fillimin e luftes se kosoves , shqipetaret e ketyre trevave formuan ne new york brigaden "ATLANTIKU" dhe erdhen per tu dale zot luftetarve te UCK se.
Atlantiku ishte brigade e quajtur ashtu meqe shimica e shqipetarve te kesaj brigade ishin shqipetar te trevave nen mal te zi por te emigruare ne amerike d.m.th pertej oqeanit atlantik, prandaj edhe brigada e mori kete emer.
Me te perfunduar te luftes se kosoves pjestaret e kesaj brigade u kthyen serish ne amerike sepse jane te denuar nga pushteti malazez dhe as qe guxojne me ti vizitojne keto treva nen mal te zi.
Ne komunen e Plave-Gucise (aty nga jam une ) sot jetojne diku rreth 3 mije shqipetarve , flasin gjuhen shqipe (natyrisht) dhe thuhet qe gjuha me e paster shqipe nga te gjitha trojet e okupuara te shqiperise ( kosova , ish maqedonia , lugina e presheves etj.) .
Ne kete komune fatkeqesisht numri i shqipetarve ka rene ne 25% te popullsise se pergjitheshme  te kesaj komune , 65 % jane Mysliman-Boshnjak ( ish shqipetar , te asimiluar gjat dekadave te okupimit qe kan harruar gjuhen nga trysnite e okupatorit tani keshtu e quajne veten ) , kurse 10 % e populsise jane serbomalazez.
Ketu ka tashme shkolla shqipe , edhe nje shkolle e mesme teknike ne qytetin e Plaves .
Ulqini eshte komuna me e madhe shqipetare , aty mbi 85% e popullsise jane deklaruar shqipetar.
Keto treva nen mal te zi kane bukuri hyjnore (meqe kishi ber pytje per bukurite e ketyre trevave) , natyrore , qe u ka fal vet zoti por edhe ndertimt qe jane bere jn bere me djersen e vet shqipetarve e sidomos nga ndihma qe dergonin bashkvendasit tane me bnim ne amerike, sepse ish jugosllavia ne teritoret shqipetare nuk investonte asgje dhe edhe nese bente ndonje ndertese aty i futnin vetem serbomalazezet dhe rralle ndonje shqipetar kolaboracionist.
Sot jetohet shume veshtire , veshtire jetojne edhe malazezet (shume me veshtire se shqipetaret sepse nuk kan shume te emigruar ne perendim).
SHqipetaret nuk pranohen ne ndonje pune publike apo shteterore , vetem me kusht qe te votoj per parti malazeze , por pak ka shqipetar qe e bejne kete .
Eshte mekat i madh qe po zhbehemi ng keto troje teper te bukura dhe te pastra , me bukuri magjepse , qe dikur i fascinonin turistet qe vinin nga perendimi, por c ti besh kur ketu me nuk k kushte per jetesen (sidomos te shqipetarve).
Ata pak shqipetar qe kane mbet ketu jetojne shume mire , pothuaj me nje jete luksoze , por jo qe punojne gje ketu , por te gjitha nga te ardhurate e familjarve ne amerike.

----------


## BLACK_EAGLE_

Harrova te pergjigjem ne nje pytje , ishte pytje se c mendojme ne qe jemi te ndare nga shqiperia shteterore dhe a e duam ribashkimin e shqiperise . Pergjigjeja eshte shkurt e shqip PO e enderrojme me vite e dekada kete enderr te parealizuar deri me sot.
Nuk e di edhe sa shqipetar do te vdesin duke i mbete kjo enderr vetem enderr , por nje dite dikush nga ne do e gezoje lirine ne SHQIPERINE E RIBASHKUARE.
Perandorite shkojne e vine ( S na nderroi gjuhen roma e lashte , osmanllonjte i ndoqem jashte ---eshte nje kenge e njohur kendej), por toka mbetet e atij qe eshte , SHqiperi ka qene dhe Shqiperi do te jet.
Ne fund , nese dikush eshte i interesuar ti dergoj ndonje panorame nga Plave-GUCIA le te me lajmerohet me ane te mesenxherit ne kete adrese      memoare@hotmail.com
ose     memoare2003@yahoo.com
ose     pasmesnate@aol.com.
Ju pershendes shume te nderuar vellezer dhe motra qe keni hapur kete teme dhe qe interesoheni edhe per keto treva te okupuara te Shqiperise , andaj edhe ndava pak kohe per t ju spjeguar disa gjera qe ju kishit parashtruar si pytje , per tua afruar sadopak edhe keto krahina shqipetare , me shpresen qe ndokush nga ju edhe do na bej vizita kendej .
ZOTI E BEKOFTE SHQIPERINE !

----------


## Blerim London

Vellai te falenderoj shum per keto postime sepe me te vertet me ke treguar shum gjera.
te uroj fat ku do nejet.
Blerimi

P.S nuk i dihet jetes mbase bashkohemi, as nje nuk e di se ca do behet neser keshtu qe me shpresa jetojm.

----------

